# Emerald Coast Redfish Classic



## tailfisher1979 (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Put me in THE GAME COACH 

Ok, is there a rule book?


----------



## tailfisher1979 (Jan 24, 2012)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Put me in THE GAME COACH
> 
> Ok, is there a rule book?


theredfishclub.com


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

:thumbup:


----------



## Redfisher44 (Jun 28, 2009)

2015 Emerald Coast Redfish Classic at Sandestin Rules

TOURNAMENT ENTRY FEE:
Tournament entry fee will be $160.00 per boat. Four optional Calcutta's will be held (Largest Redfish/Most Spots on Redfish/Largest Speckled Trout/Largest First-Day Weight) for an additional $20 per each Calcutta.


REGISTRATION AND CAPTAINS MEETING:
There will be a mandatory (at least one person from each team) Registration (6:00-7:00 pm) and Captains Meeting (beginning at 7:00 pm) on Friday Nov 6.


PAYOUTS:
80% of the tournament entry fees collected will be paid out (there will be a paid position for each 5 teams entered.i.e., if 21 teams are entered, 4 places will be paid; if 25 teams are entered, 5 places will be paid) and so on. 

PARTICIPATION/ELIGIBILITY:
All participants must have in their possession a valid fishing license and are required to follow all applicable federal, state, and local regulations. Any violation of such regulations may result in disqualification from tournament. Any person age16 or under must have a legal parent sign an ECRC official "Release of Liability" form to participate. Contact ECRC staff for details.


SCORING SYSTEM:
Each team's weight will be determined by the combination of two legal redfish (see "Fish Limits & Penalty") and will be measured in pounds to the nearest hundredth of a pound (i.e., 6.72 lbs). The team with the largest weight will be tournament winner and so on. In the event of a tie, the team with the largest single fish will be awarded the higher level finish.


FISH LIMITS & PENALTY:
Only Redfish/Red Drum are accepted species. Size limits will comply with State of Florida regulations (total length with pinched tail between 18 inches and 27 inches). Total length means the length of a fish as measured from the most forward point of the head to the hind-most point of a pinched tail using a Check-It tail pincher (tail pincher will be slid to the 26" mark) on a sloped Check-It Stick. The fish will be measured first with its belly towards the weigh-master's belly. If the fish is deemed not legal, the fish will be flipped and will be measured again. If still not legal, the fish will be disqualified. The Tournament Director will appoint a Weigh Master who will have sole discretion as to whether a fish is legal. It is advisable that each team check their measuring device with the official ECRC device (Check-It Stick). Fish presented for weigh-in that fail to measure within the legal slot will not be counted in the team's weight. If a Redfish dies prior to weighing, one half pound will be subtracted from that fish's total weight (declaration of dead fish will be the sole discretion of the Tournament Director or the designated weigh master). No person shall harvest in or from the waters of the State of Florida at any time, or unnecessarily destroy any Redfish of total length less than 18 inches or greater than 27 inches. Each team will supply their own weigh-in bags.


SAFETY:
Safe boating must be observed at all times. Each participant is required to wear a U.S. Coast Guard-approved personal floatation device anytime the combustion engine is in operation. At the discretion of the ECRC Committee, tournament days may be shortened, postponed or canceled due to unsafe weather or water conditions. The tournament will not start under U.S. Coast Guard "Gale Storm" or tropical storm/hurricane warnings. If one day of fishing is cancelled due to unsafe weather/water conditions, the remaining day of fishing will constitute a complete tournament. If both days of the tournament are postponed due to unsafe conditions, the tournament will be re-scheduled by the ECRC Committee (preference will be given to the following weekend).


PERMITTED FISHING METHODS:
All fish must be caught in the mouth with a rod and reel using artificial baits only. All snagged fish will be released immediately. Only one fishing rod per contestant may be used at a time. No wading or trolling is permitted.



PERMITTED FISHING LOCATIONS:
Teams may fish anywhere in tournament waters available to the general public and accessible by boat, except areas designated as "off-limits", "no boats" or "no fishing" by local, state or federal officials. All angling must be conducted from the boat. The only time a contestant is permitted to leave the vessel is in order to move it from an obstacle (i.e., sandbar) to continue safe operation. Teams must leave and return to the official checkpoint by the same boat. The boat must remain in tournament waters during the tournament day. No tournament boat (that is weighing in fish) may be loaded on the trailer before the weigh-in unless permission is granted by the Tournament Director. During tournament hours, contestants may not obtain or receive assistance from non-competitors, follow a non-competitor's boat, participate in the practice of "hole sitting" or the placing of markers by anyone.


TOURNAMENT HOURS:
Tournament hours will be from safe light until 3:00 pm, or as modified by the Tournament Director. Safe light /safe weather wait time can be added to the end of the day up to two hours. Teams must be at the official check-in site (as determined by the Tournament Director at the Captains Meeting) by 3:00 PM (as determined by the Tournament Director's official time displayed during check-in). Tardiness will result in a deduction of one pound per minute, or any part of minute, late. The weigh-in will begin at approximately 3:15 PM.


EMERGENCY OR BREAK-DOWN:
In the event of an emergency or equipment failure, there will be only one permitted method of team members to return to the official check-in site to weigh in fish:
- Both team members must remain in their boat and be towed in by water. Under this condition, the team's fish may be counted without penalty (except possible late penalty, dead-fish penalty, or other penalties consistent with tournament rules). Teams that elect to return to the official check-in site by any other means than cited above will be forced to forfeit their catch.
- If a call is made to the Tournament Director prior to the official weigh-in time, he has the option to make an exception to any late penalties being placed on the rescue boat.


BOAT & HORSEPOWER REGULATIONS:
BOAT AND MOTOR: All boats must be a minimum of 15 feet in length. Each boat must have all required U.S. Coast Guard safety equipment. The outboard motor will not exceed the horsepower rating set forth on the Maximum Capacity placard installed by the manufacturer. The boat must have a functional bilge pump and live well space, properly aerated to adequately maintain a live limit catch of Redfish by both participants. For the safety of all participants, ALL BOATS MUST BE EQUIPPED WITH SOME TYPE OF OPERABLE IGNITION SHUT-OFF DEVICE. This ignition SHUT-OFF device must be attached to the driver's body anytime the combustion engine is operating. Anytime the combustion engine is operating and in gear, there must be a driver in the driver's seat in full control of the boat. A small electric trolling motor may be used for slow maneuvering.


SPORTSMANSHIP:
Each team is expected to follow high standards of sportsmanship, safety, courtesy, and conservation. The use, possession or consumption of any illegal drugs (other than prescription) during tournament fishing hours will not be tolerated and will be cause for disqualification from current and future ECRC events. If a contestant appears to be under the influence of alcohol during tournament fishing hours, it will result in disqualification from current ECRC event.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Mike and Ken You two have done a Fine Job here....Very Impressive.


----------



## Txs_mde_87 (Feb 7, 2015)

Hmm, might have to get in on this but I'm sure the 160 would be more beneficial if I put it into an inshore combo. Not a tournament fishermen by any means.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Oh no this is the weekend of the air show.... sorry guys duty calls but I wish you all the best. Lord knows I would love to be there.


----------



## Billiam (Aug 31, 2015)

Sandestin is providing a very good discount to their normal room rates. Per Sandestin...The promo code is ECRC15 for reservations. The participants and spectators can visit Sandestin.com to book their visit using that code for the below discounted room rates.

They are offering the following room types and rates for this offer, valid 11/4-11/11/15:
• Bayside at Sandestin Resort View = $79 plus taxes & fees
• Bayside at Sandestin Bay View = $89 plus taxes & fees
• Bayside two bedrooms = $119 plus taxes & fees
• Grand Complex and Village of Baytowne Wharf studios = $89 plus taxes & fees
• Grand Complex and Village of Baytowne Wharf one bedrooms = $129 plus taxes & fees
• Grand Complex and Village of Baytowne Wharf two bedrooms = $159 plus taxes & fees


----------

